# Industry Magazines



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Any recommendations. I read Essential Cafe...Looking at subscribing to cafe culture magazine...anyone know if there is a difference between these?

Still looking for any recommendations on shop fitters/designers!

Thanks in advance


----------

